# Review for Aurasound NT1-204-8D as Up-stage tweeters



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Review for Aurasound NT1-204-8D

http://madisound.com/catalog/advanc...ries_id=&search_in_description=1&inc_subcat=1

This is a very limited review since I am only using these as ambient (upstage) tweeters @ 12 kHz and up.

I have a pretty simple system. Alpine 9887 radio wired to 4 PG RSD Coax speakers. Alpine Type R 12" with 400 watts on it.

I went this route because I'm selling/trading my truck as soon as it is paid off and there was no way I can go back to stock with all the modifications I made to the door panels and such. Plus, I got the PG speakers at a very good price through a friend. 

This very simple system is very enjoyable to listen too and actually cranks pretty well before clipping. The woofers have some nice midbass which blend well with the sub @ 80 Hz. Midrange is decent and the 12" sub provides enough low end to round everything off. Time alignment really did help blend the midbass and bass notes together which really brings the bass up-front.

Now with the speakers in the middle of the doors, the stage was decent, but fell just a tad bit below the side mirrors. I promised my girl that I would not put any more money into the truck, but as everyone else here, it is impossible to do. 

So to bring the stage up a little bit, I decided to experiment with ambient tweeters. 

I used the Blaupunkt velocity tweeter crossovers. They have 2 crossover options. 3 kHz or 6 kHz @ 4 ohms with a 3 dB attenuation switch. Now these crossover points are not ideal for ambient tweeters as they should be crossed over at 10 kHz or higher. 

What I did is look for a cheap 8 ohm tweeter. With the crossover set at 6 kHz and the tweeter being 8 ohms, this would cross the tweeters at 12 kHz. I chose to go with the Aura NT1-204-8D for a couple of reasons. It is a very clean tweeter, small, and the sensitivity was low @ 88.7 I think. One thing about ambient tweeters is you can't have them over power your other speakers or they will really stand out. With the low sensitivity and the 3 dB attenuation on the crossover, they really balanced out with the rest of the system.

So how do they sound? Pretty ****ing good. I'm very happy how this turned out. Stage is pretty high, details are coming through very clear and not over bearing or fatiguing. They are just detailed as the LPG tweeters, but sound just a little cleaner If my memory serves me correctly. High crossover setting helps with distortion as well. 

So overall a pretty good $38 investment.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

The NT1's are very nice little tweeters. And can be used down to around 3k if needed. I found them difficult to get to image well if used off axis.

Glad to see they are back in stock. They were gone for a while.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

So I got my hands on some Dayton ND16FA tweeters and swaped the right tweeter with it. These are 6 ohms so the crossover setting is at 9 kHz. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-025&scqty=1

This tweeter works better in my application. It has more shimmer but I think it's because of the lower crossover setting. Sounds very similar to morel. Not quite as detailed as the aura but somewhat close. I think I found a winner.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Just wanted to add to this old review. After sometime under my belt, I would really advise agaisnt "up stage tweeters". On some songs, having 2 tweeters playing the same frequencies stands out and is somewhat anoying.


----------

